# Our new goat house!



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks to @Latestarter, @SheepGirl and @OneFineAcre we figured out what we wanted for our goat's house/shed. It is almost finished, all it needs is a door handle. 

It is 8' x 6' I think,  although it looks a little bigger in the pictures.



Here is the hay bag. It is low because if I put it any higher, the goats will jump up against it with their front hooves to eat from the top of the bag. If it's low, for some reason they don't.

Here is the front of it with the door open


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2015)

Yay!!  Great job!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks, my Dad built most of it, and me and my brothers helped him.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats! That looks really nice! Maybe you can build a wall mounted hay crib on one of the short ends? That way you don't have to worry about them climbing up on it or possibly getting tangled in the rope. Not to be critical (there's an OCD thread on here someplace...) but the door diagonal support should be from lower left to upper right corner. The way it is now it won't support the door and keep it from separating/sagging.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 17, 2015)

looks good @Goatgirl47.  I'm sure the goaties are gonna love it.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 17, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks everybody!

@Latestarter, thank you for the advice.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## CSigmund (Jan 17, 2016)

looks great!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings @CSigmund  from the front range in Colorado  ! Glad you joined the discussion! Make yourself at home and get comfy, lots of stuff to peruse . That's a cute little dog as your avatar. I see you're way up there in the cold white north country... Hope you're staying warm!


----------



## CSigmund (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello and thank you!!  Sorry I didn't see this until now...I have been so busy here with things and yes we are trying to stay warm   It's really not so bad.  It can't be much warmer in Colorado?  So I see in your signature that you have chickens, and you are graduating to goats and bees....that's exactly the way I am headed!  Our first project was the barn last summer (we have horses) and this summer is the greenhouse, chicken coop and if I survive that....an addition to the barn for goats!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2016)

Sounds like a nice steady plan of increase! Most folks can't afford to jump into it (everything) all at once, and those that do often get overwhelmed and don't last long. I guess you've got the residence and the barn on some land, and those are the three biggies!   Now it's just a matter of growing and expanding over time  We've had a pretty mild winter here all things considered. A couple of decent snows, and really only one cold snap so far and it wasn't as bad as last years. Winter isn't over yet though... couple more months to go.


----------



## CSigmund (Feb 14, 2016)

LOL...yes, I am sure winter has a few tricks still up her sleeve! We have 15.5 acres on the Baptism River and another 20 acres about 11 miles away from us - but we have that up for sale.  Hopefully we can sell it quick so I can purchase a much needed tractor!!  And yes, I am guilty of wanting it all at once just like everyone else but my practical side won and I am taking it slow.  And you are right, money has a lot to do with it as well   My hope is to eventually sell organic fresh eggs, honey, and compost! (of all things - compost ha ha)  I am going organic and I know it is expensive to be certified as such but that's in the future.  There is a high demand up here for ANYHING organic!  Especially eggs...I already have people asking me to put them on my list!  My plan is to do everything in phases hoping to use the money I earn from the previous phases.  Eventually goats, I plan to start with an Angora and a Nigerian Dwarf, breed them for Nigoras - goats that not only provide milk but fiber!  everything is multi purpose when you are trying to be self sustaining     wow...sorry about the rambling!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm a little late to the party, but that sure is a fine looking goat house! I just love it when I build something useful. I read Latestarter's comment on the placement of the door brace. With the door already built, it is disheartening to go rebuild it.......what about putting the brace on the inside of the door? Then the door would be double strong and it would hang properly. I am glad @Latestarter can't see my building projects.....


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Goatgirl.

I just found this too. Your goat shed looks nice. You, your Dad & brothers did a nice job building it.  Latestarter has a good point about the support brace on the door. But then, Baymule also made an excellent suggestion. That would be a lot easier than trying to rebuild the door!  

Btw, I've seen Baymule's building projects, and she can hold her own building on the homestead!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank y'all! The goats love it (especially when it rains).


----------

